# Suche Mitspieler der mich beim Wiedereinstig begleitet.



## exonix (17. November 2014)

Hey

 

wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich  wieder in WoW tätig werden , hatte mich schon bei MoP versucht was allerdings nach 3 Tagen alleine wieder in Inaktivität endete.

Deshalb such ich aktive WoW Spieler die mir mit Wort und Tat zur Seite stehen, und mir mir gemeinsam den weg bestreiten wollen.

 

Zu mir

 

Ich bin (M) 21 , hab fast täglich Zeit außer an (Wochenenden) bin für jeden Spaß zu haben und sehr lern willig.

 

Headset und Ts3 auch vorhanden.

 

Ob ich für Werbt einen Freund etc zugelassen bin kann ich leider nicht sagen müsste man testen. 

 

 

Falls noch fragen oder ähnliches besteht einfach PN oder hier kommentieren.

 

 

Liebe Grüße

 

exo


----------



## Patiekrice (17. November 2014)

Wenn du mir dat Abo zahlst, klor.


----------



## Zanken (18. November 2014)

Wenn dein account über 3 monate alt ist wird das nichts mit werben. Ansonsten würde ich dich auf Blackhand - Horde werben. Haben ne nette gilde die sehr viel humor versteht , durchgeknallte aber liebe leute  und vor allem haben die meisten von uns (zähl mich auch dazu) doch recht viel Ahnung vom Spiel und von den einzelnen Klassen. Falls du nicht mehr geworben werden kannst, kostet ne neue Battlechest (incl. MOP) momentan nur etwa 15&#8364; was noch verschmerzlich ist, da dort auch 30 Tage spielzeit enthalten ist. Erreichen würdest du mich unter skype am besten   name: Azurdrachenking


----------



## Cletizz (21. November 2014)

Falls noch gesucht wird , ich würde mich freuen dich zu werben , könnte dir einiges an Starthilfe geben 

 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/207763-wurde-dich-gern-werben/

 

mein beitrag 

 

mfg cletizz / tim


----------

